# 326 XF engine code



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello. I got my PHS docs and my 326 is listed as a 326 "Air Inj." 2 bbl code XF. It says there were 12,591 built. There is another 2 bbl 326 on the master list which is engine code YN and it says there were 109,846 of those built. Does anyone know what the difference is? Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The Air Injection engine was sold in California to meet their emmisions standards. Was the car built in the Fremont CA plant?


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes it was. 

Do you know what the mechanical difference is by chance?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The A.I.R. (smog pump) system injected fresh air into the exhaust system causing the unburned gases to ignite and burn which reduced tailpipe emissions. Here is an image of the Air Injection Reactor;


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

That is pretty cool. Thanks Randy. That might also explain why the original exhaust manifolds are no longer with it.


----------

